# looking for plans for vertical clamping jig



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

does anyone know of or have plans for a vertical clamp for a cnc router?
I am looking to alter my cabinet and would like to ad the option for vertical clamping for joinery.

any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe.
Could be modified for other uses.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

My jig relies on having a t-slotted extrusion as the frame. You may be able to adapt the design to fit your own CNC. This jig also adjusts to any angle between vertical and horizontal. Feel free to use any of the design features as you want. Click on the photos for larger versions. 

4D Furniture Thoughts: Advanced Compound Angle CNC Clamping Fixture.

4D


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

4DThinker said:


> My jig relies on having a t-slotted extrusion as the frame. You may be able to adapt the design to fit your own CNC. This jig also adjusts to any angle between vertical and horizontal. Feel free to use any of the design features as you want. Click on the photos for larger versions.
> 
> 4D Furniture Thoughts: Advanced Compound Angle CNC Clamping Fixture.
> 
> 4D



Thank you very much!!


----------

